# Photenia issues



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone recognize this damage? Is this caused by ants? Could it repair itself?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Red Tip? post pics of leaves.

Leaf spot is a huge problem, at least in OK. Especially if they are planted in large arraignments. How many do you have?


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

I have two of these trees. The other is perfect but it's a lot younger. I will say that the northern 2/3s of this one had super thin foliage all winter compared to the southern 1/3. If it is red tip, is that something that's treatable?


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

high leverage said:


> Red Tip? post pics of leaves.
> 
> Leaf spot is a huge problem, at least in OK. Especially if they are planted in large arraignments. How many do you have?






You can see the difference in the tree


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

w0lfe said:


> I have two of these trees. The other is perfect but it's a lot younger. I will say that the northern 2/3s of this one had super thin foliage all winter compared to the southern 1/3. If it is red tip, is that something that's treatable?


Yes. Remove all dead leaves from the ground below it. The fungus overwinters in the dead/decaying material then reinfects the shrub in the spring. Plan to treat with propiconazole applications


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

high leverage said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> > I have two of these trees. The other is perfect but it's a lot younger. I will say that the northern 2/3s of this one had super thin foliage all winter compared to the southern 1/3. If it is red tip, is that something that's treatable?
> ...


Awesome thanks! Do I need to just treat the leaves? Also, can this be fatal to the tree? If its this far along, can it recover?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

w0lfe said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > w0lfe said:
> ...


Yes eventually it will kill the shrub if left untreated. Cover all leaf tissue with the fungicide.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

high leverage said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> > high leverage said:
> ...


So if I'm reading the label correctly, I need 0.08oz per gallon to treat this issue


----------

